# Vegas League!



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

290 10x


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

299 19x


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

bow slayer said:


> 299 19x


:mg: :brick:  loljk


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

Robinhooder3 said:


> :mg: :brick:  loljk


Thanks  good shooting yourself :thumbs_up


----------



## Knottygirl (May 7, 2009)

questions:

I'm not familar with these shooting styles...how far away are you supposed to shoot from?

also, 
can I shoot both compound and traditional and have 2 different scores?


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Knottygirl said:


> questions:
> 
> I'm not familar with these shooting styles...how far away are you supposed to shoot from?
> 
> ...


Vegas faces are shot at 18 meters(20 yards). You can order targets online in bulk for a few bucks and it will last you a long time.


----------



## Knottygirl (May 7, 2009)

Jared Les said:


> Vegas faces are shot at 18 meters(20 yards). You can order targets online in bulk for a few bucks and it will last you a long time.


ok! thanks for the help!


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Sure, you can do both trad and compound if you want. But, don't expect your trad score to win, especially against Bow Slayer's 299. :tongue:

Also, if you don't like the official Vegas face, you can use a 5 color 1-spot. As in one of these:

http://www.turkeyhuntingsecrets.com/store/images/4colorpaper400.jpg


----------



## Knottygirl (May 7, 2009)

Ok, thanks so much!

yeah, I know I won't win with traditional...but just wanna try both trad and compound for fun...

thanks for the site too!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Is it too late to get in on this one?


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

N7709K said:


> Is it too late to get in on this one?


Nope. You have till Sunday to post your week 1 score. At the end of the week, I will list the contestants and who is in the lead.

Get shooting! :darkbeer:


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I can't seem to find vegas faces, so I will have to spectate this one.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

N7709K said:


> I can't seem to find vegas faces, so I will have to spectate this one.


You can use a 5 color one-spot if you can't find a vegas face. 

I got a 288 with 10 Xs. Not the best day. I was sick when I shot it, and I didn't have any other time that I could do it. 

I don't have time today, so I will take care of the adding things all up later on. We didn't get so big of a turn out...


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

All I can find are 92cm faces.


----------

